# Friday Laugh



## buaya (Jan 7, 2011)

Ladies, when shopping with your other half, things may not be what it seem.

http://www.heaven666.org/embed/58709


----------



## RedRose (Aug 2, 2011)

Good One! Thanks for sharing...chuckles for sure!


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

Lol


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Lol. Mean, but hilarious.


----------

